# Orangey markings on Black and White !?



## Teg (Jan 10, 2013)

Teg's got realy bright orange markings on his belly now and even on his back, the white has got some orangey iridescent colour markings on his side and back, very colourfully for a black and white !!? lol What do you think ?


----------



## james.w (Jan 10, 2013)

It is normal for them to have orange on them.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 10, 2013)

_Very  colorful and normal, all tegu colors vary._


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 10, 2013)

I think you have a pretty tegu.


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 11, 2013)

Mine has a very bright stomach, but I don't think if every seen an orangish back lol. You have a very stunning tegu.


----------



## Teg (Jan 12, 2013)

Stunning and demanding indeed !! lol Thank'sb...


----------



## Promo_rep (Feb 17, 2013)

post some pictures?...i would love to see that


----------



## Dubya (Feb 17, 2013)

Could it possibly be a B&WxRed hybrid?


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 17, 2013)

Zilla has orange on him too

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 17, 2013)

I doubt it. There are a lot of b/W with orange markings. My B/W female is one.


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 17, 2013)

Guru had an orange belly. I haven't seen orange other places though


----------



## Teg (Feb 18, 2013)

The orange is brighter than it was a few weeks ago ! I'll try and get a good close up and ask if James could post a picture ! Otherwise if any one would like to see it I'll have to e mail a picture direct to you if you wish, send us a private message... as I'm unable to post pictures !!


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 18, 2013)

U mean orange like this
from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Teg (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes, and on back just above and around the back legs !


There's a picture of him on Teg update by James on Black and White section, it's the sixth picture down ! Inbetween the larger white spots you can see the smaller orangey spots on lower back upper tail, they are brighter now than then and picture doesn't do them any justice !


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 18, 2013)

Yea I seen it

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Teg (Feb 18, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Yea I seen it
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3


What do you think, a hybrid or just a colourfull Tegu or is that normal !?


----------



## Grendel (Feb 18, 2013)

Normal tegu, not a hybrid.


----------



## Orion (Feb 18, 2013)

It will fade and completely disappear in a couple months. Alot of Tegus, but not all, go through that at about a year and a half.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 18, 2013)

It won't necessarily fade. Mine is orange on the belly and has orange on her sides and back. She is 4.


----------



## Teg (Feb 19, 2013)

Teg is only 7 months ! He's had them from he was 5 months !! Starting to wonder how old he actually was when i had him/her ? Is it a sign of a male or female i wonder !?


----------



## Tegudude88 (Feb 19, 2013)

Im almost positive it doesn't mean anything 
Some have it some not as much just like some people have colored eyes some don't


----------



## Brittneym (Feb 19, 2013)

SOME PEOPLE HAVE NO COLOR IN THEIR EYES?! O_O


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 20, 2013)

It is variety within the species. Just as some people have blue eyes, green, brown, etc. Some b/w tegus have orange bellies, some have dark noses, some have more white.


----------



## tangotegu (Feb 25, 2013)

A hybrid has a more gold appearance..pony boy my hybrid is gold but when the light hits him just right you can see pinkish red..he's beautiful.


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 25, 2013)

tangotegu said:


> A hybrid has a more gold appearance..pony boy my hybrid is gold but when the light hits him just right you can see pinkish red..he's beautiful.



That's not always true my hybrid had no gold and lots of orange

[attachment=6553]


----------



## Teg (Feb 25, 2013)

Deac77 said:


> tangotegu said:
> 
> 
> > A hybrid has a more gold appearance..pony boy my hybrid is gold but when the light hits him just right you can see pinkish red..he's beautiful.
> ...


Love the lead ! I'll have to get one for Teg this summer ... Is it a struggle to put on, does he enjoy it ?


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 25, 2013)

Teg said:


> Deac77 said:
> 
> 
> > tangotegu said:
> ...



He loves it. He's learned that he will get to go outside with it so he will just sit there lol


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 26, 2013)

Godzilla is a extreme x b/w amd has orange it varies from all tegus

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Teg (Feb 26, 2013)

Deac77 said:


> Teg said:
> 
> 
> > Deac77 said:
> ...



I can't see it being that easy with Teg !! We'll give it a go, how old is yours ?


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 26, 2013)

Teg said:


> Deac77 said:
> 
> 
> > Teg said:
> ...



He will be 9 months on the 14th


----------



## HeatherN (Feb 26, 2013)

the orange is not indicative of a hybrid. as mentioned, lots of B/W's have orange bellies that intensify & fluctuate over time. It seems to correlate with age and/or depth of shed. Some suggest it's more intense in females, but i have yet to see much evidence to support it. Tarot, my extreme B/W, had orange show up on his belly during a really bad shed (took almost a month) and has had some ever since. The orange color seems to deepen and spread as he approaches the point of having the shed split and slough off him.

i personally dont care for the orange myself. this is probably because it showed up during that horrendous shed (that some Shed-aid fixed right up after about a week of application). For Tarot at least, it could indicate past issues or even current ones! That's just my tegu though, i have noticed others with orange don't necessarily have issues that i am made aware of. And nowadays Tarot sheds like a dream, but that orange still shows up. not half as intense or widespread though.


----------



## Teg (Feb 26, 2013)

HeatherN said:


> the orange is not indicative of a hybrid. as mentioned, lots of B/W's have orange bellies that intensify & fluctuate over time. It seems to correlate with age and/or depth of shed. Some suggest it's more intense in females, but i have yet to see much evidence to support it. Tarot, my extreme B/W, had orange show up on his belly during a really bad shed (took almost a month) and has had some ever since. The orange color seems to deepen and spread as he approaches the point of having the shed split and slough off him.
> 
> i personally dont care for the orange myself. this is probably because it showed up during that horrendous shed (that some Shed-aid fixed right up after about a week of application). For Tarot at least, it could indicate past issues or even current ones! That's just my tegu though, i have noticed others with orange don't necessarily have issues that i am made aware of. And nowadays Tarot sheds like a dream, but that orange still shows up. not half as intense or widespread though.


Very interesting ... Thank's all of you !


----------

